# sigma 85 1.4 focus problem



## MrFotoFool (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought a Sigma 85 1.4 about 8 months ago and am looking for feedback from other users. It focuses fine at longer distances, but at or near the close focus limit it hunts continuously and will not autofocus. I have to switch to manual focus to shoot close subjects. Is this just a quirk of my copy or does this happen to others? I am using a 5D2, which I know is not the fastest focusing camera, but I have it locked on center focus point and this problem happens even with still subjects (and does not happen with any other lens).

Also, is this something Sigma would or could fix under warranty if I contact them? (I will likely try anyway, just wondering if anyone else has done this with success).


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 27, 2013)

Sigma's 50 and 85 1.4 do for some reason not cope well with the full frame cameras. I had a 50 once and its focus was completely off, and even differently when focusing in near or far distance so you couldn't fix it by manual alignment via the camera menu. Sigma can certainly adjust that for you, but you might need to send in your body as well so they can adjust the lens to your body specifically.


----------



## smithy (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't experienced this problem with my 85mm on a 5D3. And I often shoot at its minimum focussing distance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Sigma's 50 and 85 1.4 do for some reason not cope well with the full frame cameras. I had a 50 once and its focus was completely off, and even differently when focusing in near or far distance so you couldn't fix it by manual alignment via the camera menu. Sigma can certainly adjust that for you, but you might need to send in your body as well so they can adjust the lens to your body specifically.



mine cope just fine with my full frame cameras...

my 85 when i got it was heavily front focusing sent it in and a week later it came back spot on and has been perfecet ever since. so yeah try send it in for adjustment

I do know what you mean about at min focus distance its kind of sounds like the AF motor is having an epileptic fit just back off a bit and it will stop doing it

The new 35mm does not seem to do this which is interesting too


----------



## wayno (Feb 27, 2013)

My 85 1.4 works perfectly fine with a 5d2


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess I need to contact them and see what they say.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 21, 2013)

I sent the lens to CRIS for warranty repair and got it back yesterday. A quick test (just trying to focus on something close indoors) shows it does seem to be fixed. No charge (except for shipping), so I am a happy camper.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I sent the lens to CRIS for warranty repair and got it back yesterday. A quick test (just trying to focus on something close indoors) shows it does seem to be fixed. No charge (except for shipping), so I am a happy camper.



nice glad it worked out!


----------



## roseannaanna (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess I need to contact them and see what they say.

------------
Catch the best deals and best buy for updated daily Private Practice Season 6 DVD series!


----------

